# Graveyard humor



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Too funny


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice.
.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The wife must have been really pissed off.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well if he was related to lizzy borden here , there..... and there ... and there............:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL, what an unfortunate name.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't stop lauging.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice, make fun of dead people. 

You ought to be ashamed of yourselves.

I'd be ashamed of myself, if it wasn't so freaking funny.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)




----------

